# Vinegar OK with frogs?



## acidmath (May 14, 2016)

I have a mealworm problem and am using apple cider vinegar to lure them into a cup for removal. Will the fumes harm the frogs?

Here is how I set up the cup, the holes are punched out to facilitate mealworm trapping.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mealworms aren't attracted to vinegar so I'm not sure what you are trying to capture in your enclosures. As for whether or not it is okay for them, acetic acid (one of the main odor components) is known to cause problems with mucous membranes (think about taking a few deep breaths of vinegar right up close to your face so depending on your ventilation in the enclosure you could be causing problems for the frogs. If you used silicone in the construction of your enclosure think about what breathing that in for a long period of time would be like .... 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## acidmath (May 14, 2016)

The worms were curious but I did not see any enter the cup so I removed it within 6 hours, the frogs did not spend much time around it and I placed the cup close to the ventilation so I hope they were not affected significantly.


----------

